# Really need help with samsung PS51D450 sound setup



## irish_guy (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi all. I have just purchased a Samsung PS51D450, for my mother. She has very bad eyesight hence the large screen, she also is partially def. My problem is I have installed a loop system in the room for use with her hearing aid. Connection from the tv to the loop amplifier is through 3.5mm audio jack. This system is in use in another room, simply plug the jack into the earphone socket and that's it. The problem I am having here is when I plug in the lead for the amplifier into the headphone socket the speakers on the tv turn off. This is a problem as my father does require sound from the tv speakers. So i am stuck at the moment. does anyone know if there is a way to keep the main speakers active while the headphone socket is in use. Any help would be very very much appreciated.Thank you in advance.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF 

Make sure your TV is set to "Internal" on the speaker menu. Then it should not cut out. (That connection's not called a headphone jack in the manual - they refer to it as stereo out - or some such) If that doesn't work, you'll need to get a small receiver (readily available on the used market) that can input an optical digital signal and has the output necessary to power the loop amp. Setting the TV to "Internal" will send audio to both the TV's speakers and to the optical output. If it's set to "External" then only the optical output is active - the Tv speakers will not work.


----------

